# Kernel 2.6.0._test_2

## hellraiser

io ho appena messo la test_1...

devo ankora scaricarmi la test_2...e provarla...

cmq nel compilare il test1 non ho avuto grosse difficolta, se devi dirvi il vero è bootato al primo colpo....logicamente qualke errore...ma c è ankora da aggiungere le cose necessarie e provarlo al lavoro...credo lo faro oggi...

cmq chi ha provato la test_2, cosa avete notato in meglio ??

cmq il tempo di compilazione del 2.6.0 è brevissimo...forse in meno di 3/4 minuti ha compilato il tutto...straordinario

addios

----------

## Sym

Dunque...visto che Hell ha già aperto un topic faccio che sfruttarlo   :Smile:   Ho compilato ieri sera il test2 ed ho un paio di problemi: il touchpad del portatile non funziona (pur inserendo la voce in input core) mentre col 2.4.22-pre8 non mi da problemi. I due moduli dell' omulazione oss, snd-mixer-oss e snd-pcm-oss vengono ignorati da modules.autoload (e ho aggiunto gli alias come da doc del kernel) e devo caricarli in local.start. Qualche info? Grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

L'unico problema che ho è con ALSA. Quando lo compilo nel kernel i device in /dev/sound e /dev/snd non hanno rw per il gruppo, quindi solo root può usarli. Dopo un massiccio chmod 660 vanno anche per i membri di audio, ma non ho trovato un modo "elegante" per settare i permessi automaticamente (script in local.start NON è considerato elegante...  :Razz:  )

Se li compilo come moduli e uso lo script alsasound che usavo con il 2.4.21 vanno perfettamente, ma preferire farne a meno e usarli built-in...

----------

## Phemt

io ho problemi con la scheda di rete 

<*>   RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

-_-' non va nè sul test1 nè sul test2.

La cosa che dà fastidio è che sul 2.4 e sul 2.5 funzionava   :Confused: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> io ho problemi con la scheda di rete 
> 
> <*>   RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
> 
> -_-' non va nè sul test1 nè sul test2.
> ...

 

Ho anch'io una realtek e va senza problemi.

----------

## shev

Risposta unica:

Phemt: io ho una realtek e va benissimo. Un possibile problema è dato dal fatto di avere attivato l'acpi, risolvibile passando al kernel in fase di boot acpi=off. Prova e facci sapere.

Bolar & co: a me alsa va benissimo, ovviamente anche a me come modulo. Built-in non l'ho ancora provato.

Sym: il touchpad è un problema piuttosto diffuso del kernel dev, ti riporto una mail girata su una delle ML che frequento

"Per utilizzare il touchpad Synaptics con i kernel superiori al 2.5.73,

serve in teoria un driver per X da compilare e caricare. Lo si trova qui:

http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html

Un'alternativa e' quella di disabilitare il supporto "nuovo" e forzare

l'utilizzo del driver vecchio, specificando al kernel il parametro

  psmouse_noext=1

nel prompt di lilo/grub/vatteloapesca"

(ovviamente spero di non aver offeso l'autore riportando un estratto dalla sua mail)

----------

## Sym

Grazie mille Shev, stasera provo   :Smile:   per i due moduli avete qualche idea?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Phemt

colpito e affondato era l'acpi  :Wink: 

l'unica cosa che non mi funziona ora è il framebuffer

nè con vesa nè con radeon.

con entrambi se metto vga=791 (o superiori) mi boota con un bello (!) schermo nero.

A voi funzionano?  :Question: 

----------

## Sym

Io ho una ati e uso vesa...funziona benissimo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Phemt

 *Sym wrote:*   

> Io ho una ati e uso vesa...funziona benissimo  

 

ottimo...sarà che sono rinco.... da tra notti insonni e 18 ore di macchina in 3 giorni   :Shocked: 

----------

## cerri

Nemmeno a me la sk di rete Tulip andava... sta cosa dell'acpi pero' mi "intrippa"... dopo provo  :Smile: 

----------

## Phemt

 *Phemt wrote:*   

>  *Sym wrote:*   Io ho una ati e uso vesa...funziona benissimo   
> 
> ottimo...sarà che sono rinco.... da tra notti insonni e 18 ore di macchina in 3 giorni  

 

no niente da fare '_'

se setto un vga=791 mi restituisce uno schermo nero '_'

----------

## shev

Non vorrei dire un'eresia, ma mi risulta che per quanto riguarda il framebuffer nei kernel dev (ricordo che è stato quasi completamente riscritto) ci siano ancora alcuni problemi e che non a tutti vada (non so se con le ultimissime versioni "test" sia stato sistemato, ma non mi pare).

Quindi non resta che pazientare ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Stranamente ho avuto problemi con i permessi dei device relativi a nvidia e ALSA, che non autorizzavano i gruppi rispettivi ad accedere.

Ho risolto editando /etc/security/console.perm e mettendo 660 invece di 600 per quanto riguarda le due voci corrispondenti.

----------

